# YA MISSED IT!



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Hey grafixdude, about 30 minutes after you left it was on. The blues showed in force, but the pier was getting ready to close. Had to slay 'em quick. Good luck out there tomorrow. I'm heading north to IRI and so big stripers. Nice to meet ya.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

hahahaa...I knew it! I even told the dude I rode home with that the fish would probably come as soon as I left. 

Im glad you got to get some action - it was looking like it was going to be a bad night, so at least your trip to Lynnhaven was productive in the end.

I think Ill be out there tomorrow, but not sure because I have a ton of work to finish.

It was really nice to meet you shoeless..hope to see you somewhere on the water again soon.

Tight Lines.........


----------

